# Maryland/Delaware Reciprocity



## LsHobbs (Feb 12, 2010)

I am a NREMT-certified Paramedic considering applying for MD/DE licensing. I am running into a bit of confusion after reading the EMS state websites regarding reciprocity, however. Is it true you must be hire/affiliated with an ALS department PRIOR to applying for reciprocity?

EDIT: To clarify, I am currently licensed in MI as an EMT-P.


----------

